# Cannot get NetworkManager to work[SOLVED]

## bedtime

I'm lost and I don't know where to start. I've read alot in the manuals and I feel like I'm being pulled in several different directions with all the options there are for getting wifi to run. I've chosen to use NetworkManager, and nm-applet.

emerged: networkmanager, dhcpcd, nm-applet, linux-firmware, wireless-tools

I have a ath9k wireless driver that has been enabled in the kernel. I am able to modprobe it successfully.

```
tux user # ifconfig wlan0 up

tux user # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 78:e4:00:42:44:52  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tux user # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

tux conf.d # rc-update

       NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default          sysinit

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default    

tux conf.d # equery hasuse dhcpcd

 * Searching for USE flag dhcpcd ... 

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4:0

tux conf.d # nm-applet

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: The connection is closed)

** (nm-applet:5980): WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:5980): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/org/gnome/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80ab170

```

/etc/conf.d/dhcpcd

```
DHCPD_IFACE="wlan0"

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

modules="dhcpcd"

#modules="ifconfig"

modules="ath9k"

```

/etc/conf.d/NetworkManager

```
# If NetworkManager does not establish a connection within $INACTIVE_TIMEOUT

# seconds after starting, the service will be marked as inactive, and it will

# continue to wait for a connection in background mode.

INACTIVE_TIMEOUT=1

```

```
/etc/rc.conf

rc_hotplug="!net*"
```

* EDIT - Working now *

I ran 'trayer' and then nm-applet, was able to add net connections. rebooted and voila, works.

----------

